# Walleye mount in the thumb



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

My cousin was in from Arkansas for the weekend and managed to hook up with a nice eye around 30". He left it with me to get mounted for him, since he didn't want it to get damaged on the way back. I want to be sure and get it to who will do the best job for him. I'm in the thumb area, I know about Scott Stauffer(sp?) in Sebewaing but want to look at all the options. 

Thanks in advance for any recommendations!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i have a picture in my photo gallery of a walleye i've done.i'm not too far from the thumb.


----------

